# stauter redo...



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

the boat was done by marshall parsons located at fish river, the motor was done by paul boyden in p'cola who is a member of the forum. both did outstanding work.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

amazing boat! i saw this at pauls house just a few days ago!


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Glad you liked it, its a sharp looking boat for sure. thanks again for your business


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Classic hull! It looks awesome!

It amazes me how many of those are still fished, and fished hard, down in the Keys.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Very cool. Old rude looks slick.


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

Beautiful boat! Do you know what year she was built?


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Hangout said:


> Beautiful boat! Do you know what year she was built?


if i remember right it was '81


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice looking Cedar Point Special.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice!


----------

